# How do I improve?



## vegetadbz (Oct 24, 2017)

14 minutes ago
HI.
I am self learning orchestral, sometimes classical too, but more of this modern music.

I know some very basic theory, and please do not answer in notations or similar because I do not know it, I am just using daw to create music.
I read Adler book.
I need help with midi orchestrations as book about theory is one thing, producing is another.

So anyone willing to help me to improve and give some advices about leveling, filling up the track, do I mistake some instrument ranges etc., I will appreciate it.

This part is what I tried to transcribe.





This is mine try to transcribe that part: https://clyp.it/iqtgb2mw

Some of other tracks:
1. https://clyp.it/byviif22
2 . https://clyp.it/n2xiui50
3. https://clyp.it/x35h53kh (to me this one sounds best of mine works, have no idea how i get it to sound so good.)
4. https://clyp.it/g5cmgshs

Any advices are welcome.
I know those are just short parts, but I am not still good even in those short parts to create full tracks.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice but sounds a bit movie themeish.........keep doing it - you could always stretch it out a bit change tempo pitch what ever


----------

